# Good/Portable/ Snowbeard Tool



## hkalien (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi I was reading on the Bakoda Mcliver Driver Snowboard Tool and I was wondering what is the best set out there right now? I have used some that have a long handle and those are bad because it doesn't give me enough torque or ones that doesnt have multiple heads for different type of screws (or if the screws are a little stripped it doesnt work).

So which set of tools do you recommend?


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

i got a grenade tool. it was less than $10
similar to this

http://www.evo.com/tools/dakine-torque-driver-2.aspx


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

any good hand sharpening tools you reccomend?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have the Dakine hand ratchet and it's a piece of shit compared to my oneballjay one I had.... I lost the damn thing right off the bat, or someone stole it... I'm not sure but I don't lose shit so who knows.

But anyways, my Dakine one sucks... The oneballjay one was designed differently where you could easily spin the bit by finger after you broke it lose to get screws in and out faster. The Dakine one doesn't have the little plastic piece on it. that was really the only difference, other than that they were identical.

My Dakine one is strong as nails but it's not nearly as fast as the oneballjay one was


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> A good portable "snowbeard" tool? I dunno, maybe a Bic lighter?...:laugh:


As soon as I saw the title I started searching for a pic of me with my massive frozen beard, but you beat me to the punch posting a giant frozen beard :laugh:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've got the Bakoda Jimmy driver which is rebranded and sold under all kinds of labels like Dakine and whatever else. Works great and sounds like the OBJ one that Milo was describing.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

rc power disc tool


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

All the guys at my local shop use the Burton bullet tools and seem to like them alot. The dakine and bacoda ones are annoying because they don't fit if you're trying to adjust your heel cup, that and the bullet is smaller.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

The Burton Bullet tool is definitely the way to go. I've tried other tools and just haven't been as happy with them.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Puggy said:


> All the guys at my local shop use the Burton bullet tools and seem to like them alot. The dakine and bacoda ones are annoying because they don't fit if you're trying to adjust your heel cup, that and the bullet is smaller.


standard phillips #3 :dunno:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> I've got the Bakoda Jimmy driver which is rebranded and sold under all kinds of labels like Dakine and whatever else. Works great and sounds like the OBJ one that Milo was describing.


I have one, I think it is Alibi or something like that, but it looks just like that. Probably one of the rebranded jobs. Works just fine.


----------

